# 064 stihl hop up



## jpankey

I was told by Bailey's that in order to install the 066 big bore kit I would have to do some machining . Any ideas on machining and is it worth the effort for 2 mm extra. Thanks in advance for any advice on powering up this 064 saw.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

You're better off running the stock top end ported. The 064 I modified for myself has good low end and good top end power, it also has 195psi.


----------



## jpankey

Meadow Beaver said:


> You're better off running the stock top end ported. The 064 I modified for myself has good low end and good top end power, it also has 195psi.


 could you expand a little more on be better running stock top end


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Ported "factory" top end, 52mm to 56mm means extra charge needed to feed the larger cylinder and combustion chamber. It's also recommended to upgrade your cylinders bolts from M5 to M6 by tapping and helicoil.


----------



## jpankey

jpankey said:


> could you expand a little more on be better running stock top end



The saw had 160 psi compression but was sucking air from a crank seal . What should the compression be on a stock rebuild and what should the compression not exceed on a hop up job ? I don't mind running 110 race fuel i keep it and methanol on hand most of the seasons. Sorry for so many questions this is the first horespower up grade on a saw of mine done other than muffler mods and removing the jug gasket with grey permatex suplement. Thanks J


----------



## jpankey

*064 big bore kit*

Saw is back together with no gasket under jug . Compression is 120 psi. How many thousandths needs to be removed to get it back to the 160 psi. Thanks ,J


----------



## tlandrum

and this is the saw your going to be bringing to my gtg to go up against my xpw. hahahahahahahahahahah ive had a dennis cahoon moment


----------

